# Mbti



## Ghost (Oct 18, 2011)

I didn't find a thread dedicated to this, so I apologize if there is one already. The Myers-Briggs Type Indicator is one of my favorite topics. I like the tests at similarminds.com. There's a shorter version and a longer version of the test. I also like the personality test at MyPersonality.info, which appeals me visually. The downside is that you have to enter an e-mail to access it, but you get an account and badge with your results. The tests at either site are more accurate than many I've taken.






I test as an INFP with an enneagram of 4w5, if that matters. I usually get INFP and sometimes INTP, unless the test is particularly bad or poorly worded.

I've noticed a lot of INFPs write fantasy (and poetry ). I saw another poster here mention being INTJ and the thread about Type A/Type B. It makes me wonder what other types are represented here.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 18, 2011)

I took the short one, here is wht it says... 
Jung Test Results





Introverted (*I*) 79.41% Extroverted (E) 
20.59%
Sensing (*S*) 57.14% Intuitive (N) 42.86%
Thinking (*T*) 
62.5% Feeling (F) 37.5%
Judging (*J*) 70.59% Perceiving (P) 
29.41%​


Your type is: *ISTJ*
 Which I find funny because normaly I get back INTJ, but that was fun.








*ISTJ* - "Trustee". Decisiveness in 
practical affairs. Guardian of time- honored institutions. Dependable. 11.6% of 
total population. ​
​


----------



## Ghost (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah, I got ESTP as a result once at a different site, which is laughable and baffling. If anyone has links to better tests, feel free to throw them into the ring.


----------



## mythique890 (Oct 19, 2011)

I got INTP.  When I was a teenager I used to get INTJ more, but I guess I've changed.    Interesting test!


----------



## Thursday (Oct 19, 2011)

I took this when I was a teenager and the person testing me said that there were no conclusive results whatsover. Not sure if that meant I was a sociopath, psychopath or just overthought everything.


----------



## myrddin173 (Oct 19, 2011)

I usually get this or ISTP.  I find it fitting that Verbal/Linguistic is in all three of our top three intelligences since we are writers.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Fnord (Oct 20, 2011)

INTJ for life!


----------



## Ghost (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow, I don't even know where yours comes from, Blue Lotus. Lol, it's massive. I wouldn't pay a cent for those profiles. I got mine at the My Account tab. Below Tests, there's a section called Badges. There's a link called View (Get Code), and you select Forum Code from the Code Type drop down box. Just paste that stuff in here.

My dad is an INTJ, and he's the reason I started reading fantasy in the first place. So props to INTJs. I like how the similarminds.com description for INTJ lists "dictator" as a favored career. 

I found this on a blog post about INFPs:



> INFPs also seek experiences that stir their emotions, evoking strong feelings of love or compassion.



I wouldn't even limit it to positive feelings. I love reading books that make me feel strongly for what the characters are going through. When I write, I want to make somebody feel, whether he's a character in my story or someone reading the story. I've read books with interesting premises, but the ones I remember made me laugh or broke my heart. I want to do the same for other people while immersing them in my worlds.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks dear editing the post now  you're a rock star!


----------

